# Dudley Mass. Fall Swap 11/1



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 27, 2015)

Mike will be having his fall OUTDOOR swap on Sunday November 1st in the rear lot at the Dudley Flea. I'll post more info here when I get it and when I have internet access again.


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Great news! These are always great meets!


----------



## mike j (Sep 27, 2015)

I concur, great swap, looking forward to i.


----------



## Barto (Sep 29, 2015)

Got some great items in the summer swap.....unfortunately I don't think I can make this one...I'm bummed!  I need a clone...one with a thin waste, less grey hair, oh and a Porsche


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Barto said:


> Got some great items in the summer swap.....unfortunately I don't think I can make this one...I'm bummed!  I need a clone...one with a thin waste, less grey hair, oh and a Porsche ��




Too bad you can't make it. It'll be a great meet as always.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 14, 2015)

Just over 2 weeks away! Who's in?


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Just over 2 weeks away! Who's in?




Good question!


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 16, 2015)

Me n Mikej commin with some money.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 16, 2015)

I may go but doubt that I will have a space. I simply don't have that much stuff left to sell. I do have a 1962 Schwinn Racer in excellent original condition I could bring if someone was interested but not worth a swap meet space over.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks like dad and I are not going to make it. Always a good swap at bike Mikes.


----------



## Barto (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe someone could snap some photos for us poor souls that can't make it...but gotta at least take a photo of which Hat Mike is wearing (or car he's driving).

BART


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 24, 2015)

8 days away! Who's bringing what and whatcha lookin' for? Im not bringing much but what I do bring will be cheap or free...


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 25, 2015)

Any photos? How big? What type of stuff?!!!!
I want to go


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> Any photos? How big? What type of stuff?!!!!
> I want to go



By far the best bike meet in New England. Great stuff always shows up.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 25, 2015)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> Any photos? How big? What type of stuff?!!!!
> I want to go




regardless of what shows up at the swap it is worth a trip just to meet Mike Kaplan and check out his amazing bicycle, car and motorcycle collection.

EDIT
I always forget to take pics since Im usually too busy hustling but here is a link to some some I took a couple of years ago. Hopefully the weather holds up (looks ok so far) and this will be outdoors rather than in.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?50213-Dudley-Swap-Pics&highlight=dudley


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2015)

Here are some random shots from previous shows there. You never know who or what's gonna show up.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 25, 2015)

for those that have never been, here is a CL link with more details and pics of Mikes bicycle collection.

https://maine.craigslist.org/bik/5277437736.html


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 26, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> 8 days away! Who's bringing what and whatcha lookin' for? Im not bringing much but what I do bring will be cheap or free...




I'm looking for a Westfield/Columbia "Coffin" chain-ring and crank for starters. Also the heavy duty Eclipse rear hub for my WWII Columbia. If anyone has these please let me know and bring them to the show. I'll also need a set of the Heavy duty gauge spokes.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 26, 2015)

It is worthy going. You never know what will show up. Mike that put on the swap meet is one of the coolest bike guys. There is always cabers and all sorts of bike peeps. It's a good time.


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2015)

StevieZ said:


> It is worthy going. You never know what will show up. Mike that put on the swap meet is one of the coolest bike guys. There is always cabers and all sorts of bike peeps. It's a good time.




And cool cars too!


----------



## mike j (Oct 26, 2015)

...and you never know who's gonna show up, I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2015)

mike j said:


> ...and you never know who's gonna show up, I thought he looked familiar.




Great photo!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll try to confirm with Mike in the next couple of days that it will be outdoors but with a decent forecast for the weekend I'll assume that it will be. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/l/USMA0110:1:US


----------



## mike j (Oct 27, 2015)

High of 58, you New Englanders will be out in your T shirts. Well, maybe not at 0500, looking forward to it.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 27, 2015)

Any wood rim stuff or TOC or track, maybe 6 day. or is it basically ballooners and middleweights???


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 28, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> ...whatcha lookin' for?...




I'm looking for one of these in a little better original condition -


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2015)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> Any wood rim stuff or TOC or track, maybe 6 day. or is it basically ballooners and middleweights???




Everything shows up! Last time I was there an all original Victor spring fork safety rolled in. The guy had owned it for 60 + years.


----------



## stoney (Oct 28, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I'm looking for one of these in a little better original condition -
> 
> View attachment 246474View attachment 246475




Sorry I don't have a seat but I'd like to see pics of the bike, great color combo. Orange, my favorite color.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 28, 2015)

stoney said:


> Sorry I don't have a seat but I'd like to see pics of the bike, great color combo. Orange, my favorite color.




Here ya' go -


----------



## wesmamyke (Oct 28, 2015)

Thinking about trying to make it to this one.  Does anyone have the address for the alternate inside location?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 28, 2015)

wesmamyke said:


> Thinking about trying to make it to this one.  Does anyone have the address for the alternate inside location?




I'm sure someone does, but it doesn't sound like you'll need it with the current weather forecast.


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2015)

Weather looks great ! Only two days away!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.weather.com/weather/5day/l/01571:4:US


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 30, 2015)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> Any wood rim stuff or TOC or track, maybe 6 day. or is it basically ballooners and middleweights???




Word is that a local guy and first time vendor will be bringing some wood wheeled stuff.


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Word is that a local guy and first time vendor will be bringing some wood wheeled stuff.




That's a good word.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Word is that a local guy and first time vendor will be bringing some wood wheeled stuff.




Guess I'm gettin' up early...


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2015)

With the clocks going back an hour, does that mean we have to get there at 0400 now?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 31, 2015)

Just got off the phone with Mike and he confirmed that the swap will be outdoors in the rear lot. Much easier to load and unload back there. For those that have never been and need more info or directions check the link below-

http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the link.  I'm thinking I'm going to go ( first time) and maybe bring a couple of bikes.  One aluminum one and one IJ.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)

Great News !!!!



Bri-In-RI said:


> Just got off the phone with Mike and he confirmed that the swap will be outdoors in the rear lot. Much easier to load and unload back there. For those that have never been and need more info or directions check the link below-
> 
> http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Oct 31, 2015)

Bout to cannonball up from Brooklyn.  Should be in the parking lot by 1 am.

-AJ


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 31, 2015)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Bout to cannonball up from Brooklyn.  Should be in the parking lot by 1 am.
> 
> -AJ




You will definitely win the first one to arrive award! I'll be rolling in around 5:30ish, see y'all there.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Oct 31, 2015)

think i blew an oil return line while warming up the van. Puked two courts onto the street. Taking it as an omen


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> think i blew an oil return line while warming up the van. Puked two courts onto the street. Taking it as an omen




That sucks! But better in the driveway than on the highway!


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2015)

Some random shots from Dudley. Cyclesavage & myself arrived very late at 0730. Despite our tardiness, were still able to score some deals. I picked up parts for three current projects, a really cool TOC rear wheel w/ hinged brake arm & a new future project.


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2015)

.... a few more


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 1, 2015)

wow!!!!! thanks so much for putting the pictures on .looks like a lot of good buys  from bicycle larry


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 1, 2015)

Good seeing you and the rest of the Cabers this morning Mike - thanks for the pics.
As usual at Dudley, I found a few things I needed.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 1, 2015)

Sold a bunch of stuff but all that I was able to come home with was a pocket full of cash.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 2, 2015)

Warm cash too with heater of your doing the job.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2015)

Great turn out. Good to see all the regulars, and meet a few new people too.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 2, 2015)

catfish said:


> Great turn out. Good to see all the regulars, and meet a few new people too.




I showed up before 9:00 am and quite a few vendors had already left. Guess I need to get to these things earlier. Did get a cool head badge from Dean.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> I showed up before 9:00 am and quite a few vendors had already left. Guess I need to get to these things earlier. Did get a cool head badge from Dean.




All the action happened early.


----------

